# '03 Spec V Interior



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Nissan put up a picture of the '03 Spec V's black and silver interior on their website. You can also get an interior 360 degree look. Personally, I prefer this look than last years lava seats.
http://www.nissandriven.com/vehicles/MediaGallery/0,9441,21551,00.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Kudos to Nissan, they hit the jackpot this time! If only I had waited a few more months before I bought another SE-R, I would have definatly gotten this one!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice i wish i could buy one now but i will have 2 wait for the 04 model matbe they will change something else then...!!!


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

I am a blue man myself. So red has never been my favorite color. But when compared to the base SE-R's very bland grey interior with lame wall paper seat buckets I could not pass up the lava of the 02 Spec V. I still may blackout the red buckets with tweed both for style and also for wear.

When I compare silver '03 and the red '02 interiors I think "Hmm, why can't you have the option BETWEEN the two." I like the silver but I would not want it in a red Spec V. Just like I had to pass up vibrant blue because I did not want a blue and red car.

Anyway, even not liking red at first I like it now. I actually think it looks better than the silver but I don't think I would of been saying that before I got a chance to own a car with red interior.

The lava matches the R-emblems and the gauges and I think it look great even with a molten silver exterior.


Does anyone know why the backseat does not have bucket inserts also? Besides cost cutting...


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

It should be an option between the lava seats and the silver. I think the lava seats look awsome in the red or black SE-R. They should not have the red gauges with the silver interior though. Especially with the yellow car. But i think the yellow color is pretty ugly. but thats just from the little car on the screen, in real life it probably looks better. (hopefully)

And do you really need bucket inserts in the back seat?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

I could only imagine the lava interior in a red or black Spec V, which is why I bought a red one. 

The silver looks OK but I think that they should make the interior color match the exterior of the car rather then make every cars interior the same regardless of exterior color (like they did in '02).


just my 2 cents


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

thats a good 2 cents


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

Thanks bigfatretardhead!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

I prefer the silver of the `03, but the red has its merits too.

I do wish they had used a solid-color center insert for the back seats, not just the fronts, though.


----------

